# Canon or nikon



## jay13 (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi
Being a newbie to photography have inherited an olympus e40 buy am looking to spend some money and upgrade as my retirement present to self.
I like land and sea scapes
Want cchallenging camera not too heavy, good reasonably easy lens and attachments to buy  maybe other brands etc
Am considering canon 60d or nikon 7000d
Any advice people as in shops they only seem to want to sell the one that gives them commission that week
Have read reviews Nd wondered if anyone can give personal view
In anticipation and off to photo the sunrise
Jay


----------



## tevo (Nov 14, 2011)

D7000*


I have a D7000, and can answer any questions you have about it (well, most questions)


I have not shot Canon extensively, but I can tell you that Nikon has better low light (high ISO) performance than Canon, and the overall quality tends to be better. (Although Canon is catching up)


----------



## KenC (Nov 14, 2011)

This kind of post usually starts the whole Canon/Nikon argument all over again.  You have to decide for yourself which is more comfortable for you (or which is owned by friends who will let you borrow lenses!).  Which brand you choose is probably the least important factor in producing good photographs.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 14, 2011)

Sorta' like Ford or Chevy


----------



## usayit (Nov 14, 2011)

Yay... another one...   Fire up the flames... whose the first?


----------



## SGorman (Nov 14, 2011)

I learned with Canon...  It can be done!  I have friends who learned on Nikon so I know that can be done too

Seriously, go to a store and hold them both.  Whichever "feels" better to you is what you should get.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Nov 14, 2011)

the one you like the best...



cannon lovers will say cannon, nikon lovers will say nikon


----------



## KmH (Nov 14, 2011)

The Canon 60D and the Nikon D7000 are not really comparable cameras, based on performance.

Here is some information from an independent testing lab - DxOMark - Compare cameras side by side

The "whichever feels better to you" advice is a canard. Performance counts for way more than feel, because of human adaptability and manual dexterity.


----------



## Trever1t (Nov 14, 2011)

Everyone knows Chevrolet is the best!


----------



## tevo (Nov 14, 2011)

Trever1t said:
			
		

> Everyone knows Chevrolet is the best!



+1


Chevy > Ford


----------



## Patrice (Nov 14, 2011)

tevo said:


> Trever1t said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Maybe so, but all the little boys at college want my 2002 Ram 3500 Quad Cab, long bed, dually, 4x4.


----------



## manaheim (Nov 14, 2011)

Amiga rulz?


----------



## cgipson1 (Nov 14, 2011)

wussies! Lamborghini Rules!    (like I could afford one!lol!)


----------



## usayit (Nov 14, 2011)

Audi owns Lamborghini....

Ferrari has more racing history than both....


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Nov 14, 2011)

I believe Volkswagen owns Lamborghini....


----------



## tevo (Nov 14, 2011)

GeorgieGirl said:


> I believe Volkswagen owns Lamborghini....


 


usayit said:


> Audi owns Lamborghini....
> 
> Ferrari has more racing history than both....


 


cgipson1 said:


> wussies! Lamborghini Rules!    (like I could afford one!lol!)


 


Patrice said:


> tevo said:
> 
> 
> > Trever1t said:
> ...




Alright pansies, let's race.


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (Nov 14, 2011)

jay13 said:


> Canon or Nikon



Ford or Chevy, Pepsi or Coke...

Its a personal choice. Both Canon and Nikon make good cameras. 

I am a Canon shooter... But hey, whichever you like best is the right choice..


----------



## jay13 (Nov 15, 2011)

many thanks will read all other responses  before bombarding you with questions- think I am more prone towards Nikon


----------



## jay13 (Nov 15, 2011)

thanks you are first who has said  not comparable- so be interesting reading the independent lab.


----------



## jay13 (Nov 15, 2011)

thanks Steph. trouble is both feel ok maybe Nikon bit clumsier but then when look through viewfinder seems right!!! dilemma dilemma!


----------



## jay13 (Nov 15, 2011)

thanks folks for your replies, need to make mind up before these glorious autumn leaves vanish!


----------



## xabit (Nov 15, 2011)

lol this thread cracked me up. +1 for Ford too.

I'm a newbie learning on a Nikon D90 (upgraded from a D60). I think it comes down to personal preference between the two brands, thanks to TV advertising in Australia I think Canon have a better learning community and culture.


----------



## jake337 (Nov 15, 2011)

tevo said:


> Trever1t said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obviously Nissan!
And yes, I do realize this race is missing some major players, veyron, zonda, mclaren, etc, but is funny to me the sub $90,000 car puts cars 2, 3, even 4 times the price to shame....


----------



## usayit (Nov 15, 2011)

jake337 said:


> tevo said:
> 
> 
> > Trever1t said:
> ...



Pffft... if you want to talk value in performance, there are better options.   Ariel Atom or a two wheel'd solution for example.   There are hundreds if you throw in custom work.    I personally love an early Miata stuffed with an American V8 (there are chevy and ford versions) but I'd still take a factory super car if it were in the cards.

Yup.. Georgia Girl.    Audi is a subsidiary of VAG and so is Volkswagen Automotive.       I just noticed that Bugatti and Bentley are too...




OP, it doesn't matter.  Try them both and see which one fits you.  Both Nikon and Canon are excellent choices.


----------



## jake337 (Nov 15, 2011)

usayit said:


> jake337 said:
> 
> 
> > tevo said:
> ...



Of course there are cheaper solutions.  Bikes are nice, except when your tumbling down the road, custom jobs usually don't have warranties for when they break.  The best part about the GTR is that a used one may be a possibility in the future.  Although when the time comes, and the money is in my hand, a second hand Lotus Elise will be my likely choice!  Or a imported Mitsubishi Evolution IX wagon!

Sorry for the off topic OP!


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 7, 2012)

Both can take amazing photos. It's all about what you're comfortable using. That said, if you get a Nikon you'll be shunned by all the "real" photographers.   Choose wisely.


----------



## KmH (Feb 7, 2012)

EIngerson said:


> Both can take amazing photos.....


If the photographer has some knowledge and skill.

Both will take ****ty photos if the photographer is a clueless hack. :er:


----------



## patrickt (Feb 8, 2012)

jay13 said:


> Hi
> Being a newbie to photography have inherited an olympus e40 buy am looking to spend some money and upgrade as my retirement present to self.
> I like land and sea scapes
> Want cchallenging camera not too heavy, good reasonably easy lens and attachments to buy  maybe other brands etc
> ...



Any current model DSLR you get will be quite capable to taking excellent landscape and seascape photos. Take your pick but I wouldn't limit myself to Canon or Nikon. I did have a Canon user explain his camera was better than mine because it cost twice as much. That's the California logic. 

Don't limit your thoughts to landscapes and seascapes, either. I know boring is safe but you might find that you enjoy taking pictures of old buildings, birds, or ever the ultimate prey, people. You might have a great portrait photographer lurking inside.

And, you'll need lenses and editing software, too. You can agonize over those, too.

Consider the process. Years ago I realized I was spending way too much time in front of the computer, which I did not enjoy, and not nearly enough time out with my camera taking photos. I've met people whose passion seems to be buying gadgets. One landscape photographer has a gizmo that he can tell how many shots across and how much down and it proceeds to move his camera on the tripod and take the appropriate shots for a panorama. He admits he doesn't use it but it's neat. And it really is neat. My passion is getting out and taking the photos. I know others whose passion is with Photoshop. They love what they can do with that. For some, it's the process of printing and the final print. So, determine your love and focus on it.

You might consider joining a local camera club where you'll meet people who enjoy sharing what they know. Or, taking a few adult ed classes at the local university.

You'll meet a lot of people who can tell you exactly what to buy and amazingly it's often what they've chosen to buy. In fact, some will come knocking on your door selling copies of Olympus Rules and Salvation is at Hand.


----------



## kassad (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm reluctant to venture into a Nikon vs Canon post but here goes.    
I can read specs and look at reviews and pixel peeping high iso comparisons all day.   
What I would like to find is a nikon vs canon comparison focusing on the "softer" features.   I hear bits and pieces of rumors about nikons abilty to do better bracketing and other exposure trick like having a built a in intervalometer.   https://www.google.com/search?hl=en...oAQ&q=intervalometer&spell=1&biw=1920&bih=884How do the focuses compare in challenging conditions?   What other hidden features do the canons and nikons offer?     It seems that many of these features are buried and learned by photographers as they gain experience with their cameras.   Hence they seem to get missed by reviewers who only play with a camera for a short time.


----------



## Patrice (Feb 8, 2012)

kassad said:


> I'm reluctant to venture into a Nikon vs Canon post but here goes.
> I can read specs and look at reviews and pixel peeping high iso comparisons all day.
> What I would like to find is a nikon vs canon comparison focusing on the "softer" features.   I hear bits and pieces of rumors about nikons abilty to do better bracketing and other exposure trick like having a built a in intervalometer.   How do the focuses compare in challenging conditions?   What other hidden features do the canons and nikons offer?     It seems that many of these features are buried and learned by photographers as they gain experience with their cameras.   Hence they seem to get missed by reviewers who only play with a camera for a short time.



Those other features you mention are still very much technical features and not I would call "soft" features. The technical features are discussed and reviewed ad nauseam on sites like 'dpreview' and the like. 

The soft features, to me anyway, are things like which control button is more easily accessed from the holding position, is the info line at the bottom of the viewfinder visible without moving your eye position, is it easy to change the shooting parameters while viewing through the finder, is the viewfinder bright enough, which button does your nose press when your eye is at the viewfinder, .... all about the user/machine interface. These however are much harder to quantify and are very much a question of which specific user with which specific camera. Not only that but the result is very much influence by the opinion of the reviewer. It is very likely that every reviewer could have a different opinion of any particular 'soft' feature.

It all boils down to 'Do you like the camera?', 'Do you like using the camera?'. These questions are much harder to answer on behalf of somebody else. That is why you will often get an uncommitted answer like 'Go to the store and try one out.' when asked which is the best. Because the question really is 'Which is the best for me?' and only you can answer that.


----------

